# Vinotemp setup with new shelves and trays



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I got the new trays all worked out.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats beautiful, what you gonna use for humidification?


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr Can't wait to get mine :dr:dr:dr

:tu


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

hey... how much would you charge for for that exact same setup???


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> Well I got the new trays all worked out.


That right there is a thing of beauty! That is the exact setup I want in my Vinotemp!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks great, I too wonder what you would charge for that set up.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice job Mouse!!

As for jd charge him double just for the aggravation factor. 

Question, if you were to make those drawers half the height could you double the number of drawers or is the Vino not made to accept that set up?


Al


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great:ss I know who I will be contacting for shelves if I ever get that far down the slope to need a vino


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Nice job Mouse!!
> 
> As for jd charge him double just for the aggravation factor.
> 
> ...


Yes they can be made for half the height. These take up two runs.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that a 28 bottle? looks really tall


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Haastility said:


> Is that a 28 bottle?


Yes it is.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

The table you have it on looks like one that I bought from W-M to use as a smoking table on the porch. Are you using it just for the purpose of taking pics? Not sure I'd trust it to support the weight of a 28 bottle Vinotemp long term.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks great, are the standard drawers you make that same height? That's perfect.

One note, boxes on the bottom of the unit can be a very bad thing if you get too much condensation. I'd move them to a shelf ASAP.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> Looks great, are the standard drawers you make that same height? That's perfect.
> 
> One note, boxes on the bottom of the unit can be a very bad thing if you get too much condensation. I'd move them to a shelf ASAP.


All the new trays will be this height. I think I'm going to offer a single and a double height. The ones shown will be the double height.(two runs high)

The boxes were just props.  I'm not currently using as a humidor yet. I'm still using it to come up with new design ideas. The ice chest is full, but holding it's own for now.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks Greats:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Really nice work! That is just beautiful.:tu


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> All the new trays will be this height. I think I'm going to offer a single and a double height. The ones shown will be the double height.(two runs high)
> 
> The boxes were just props.  I'm not currently using as a humidor yet. I'm still using it to come up with new design ideas. The ice chest is full, but holding it's own for now.


How new is "new", if you know what I mean .

LOL, good to hear on the boxes, it would be tragic to ruin a couple of boxes of good cigars by mistake!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Question, if you were to make those drawers half the height could you double the number of drawers or is the Vino not made to accept that set up?
> 
> Al


Al

Yes, you could double the number of trays. These (double height)trays are design to be the height of two runs(supports). The single would be designed to the height of a single run.

Tim


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well crap... any trade-in plan in effect? :r I like those new shelf/tray ones better.

Gonna need another singles tray soon, so I'll prolly be pestering you again shortly for another quote.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Al
> 
> Yes, you could double the number of trays. These (double height)trays are design to be the height of two runs(supports). The single would be designed to the height of a single run.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

In a "single height" tray is that one cigar or two cigars deep?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Tim,
> 
> In a "single height" tray is that one cigar or two cigars deep?
> 
> ...


I will measure it up when I get home tonight, but I would expect you may be able to get two to three high, 50 RG size.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

so ill ask again... how much would you charge for that exact setup???


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> so ill ask again... how much would you charge for that exact setup???


PMing him works much better, Nancy.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

I am interested in this also, i might take advantage of this Vino sale at target.

I will send a PM.



jdreynss said:


> so ill ask again... how much would you charge for that exact setup???


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> so ill ask again... how much would you charge for that exact setup???


Is the juice worth the squeeze???? I just heard this phrase on Sunday. I kinda like it.


----------



## Claybuster (May 3, 2008)

Here are the one's MtMouse built for me. Simply awesome.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

jdreynss said:


> so ill ask again... how much would you charge for that exact setup???


Trays are $35 each,shelves are $18 each + shipping + P.P. fees.

Sorry guys, I will reply to PM's when I get home from work.


----------



## Virginia Gent (Jan 1, 2008)

What's your turnaround time on these? Are they made-to-order or do you have some ready to go?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Virginia Gent said:


> What's your turnaround time on these? Are they made-to-order or do you have some ready to go?


They are made to order. I'm just waiting on another load of Spanish cedar. If it is in tomorrow, I hope to have them out by the end of the week. If not, it will be the end next week.


----------



## ridein04 (Jun 3, 2007)

Those look awesome, I need to set my Vino up. PM sent!:tu


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

If I fall down the slope and pick up a vino, you will be getting some business from me. Very nice workmanship!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Just received my custom trays and they really extend the storage capacity of a Vino. They also stabilizes Rh effortlessly. Tim is a great BOTL to deal with. Highly recommend. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> Just received my custom trays and they really extend the storage capacity of a Vino. They also stabilizes Rh effortlessly. Tim is a great BOTL to deal with. Highly recommend. :tu


Lookin Good Fred! :tu


----------



## liguhy (Aug 25, 2008)

skyhigh340 said:


> If I fall down the slope and pick up a vino, you will be getting some business from me. Very nice workmanship!:tu


- you and every other drooling newbie starting the inevitable slide (which I include myself in, of course)


----------



## liguhy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Mtmouse shelves in transitional coolerador?*



Mtmouse said:


> They are made to order. I'm just waiting on another load of Spanish cedar. If it is in tomorrow, I hope to have them out by the end of the week. If not, it will be the end next week.


I really, really want a Vino, but I can't afford the 300 price tag, especially since I just dropped 250 on some cigars (ironically that are now busting my humidor at the seams to fit). I even have some backordered so I have a few weeks before I won't be able to store all my cigars.

But I like your shelves a whole heck of a lot and was wondering if anyone got them (in standard vino-ready dimensions) to fit into a coolerador. This would be the best compromise, get me some quality now and save money later (I now no longer am ignorant of my own slippery slope forming).

What's the exact dimensions of your shelves and trays including the lip of the double-deckers. Ideally there's a good igloo somewhere that'll fit em or at least be bigger so the shelves will fit with some separate cedar rails.

In order to give you some idea of dimensions I'll list some of the coolers. I don't mean to steal the thread, but I imagine I'm not the only cigar-on-a-budgeter out there who's thought of this idea.

In terms of a specific cooler, shelving inside and humidor performance are my most important criteria. I hear the best performer is an Igloo Polar series and I like the 120 qt size: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3512888, but I can't find any definitive pictures of the shelving inside. The Igloo's "measurements" are (L x W x H): 38.31 x 17.38 x 17.75 and I assume exterior, which doesn't help.

My walmart/target doesn't carry these larger sizes so I can't go and visually inspect what I buy. What if I buy online, have them deliver in-store for free shipping and if I don't like it, return - is that even doable?

Pricewise, the Igloo Polar series is about the only option, as the Coleman and Rubbermaids are a lot more expensive due to extra cooler features cooleradors don't use. Here's an example of shelving I want - The Coleman 150 qt: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1799686&postcount=116.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Mtmouse shelves in transitional coolerador?*



liguhy said:


> What's the exact dimensions of your shelves and trays including the lip of the double-deckers. Ideally there's a good igloo somewhere that'll fit em or at least be bigger so the shelves will fit with some separate cedar rails.


The base is 15 1/8" x 12" X 1/4", with the box(tray) being 14" X 12" x 3". SO the overall height is 3 1/4".


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Mtmouse shelves in transitional coolerador?*

Watch the sales, Target usually runs them for $149 every other month or so. Also, check eBay, I got mine for a song.



liguhy said:


> I really, really want a Vino, but I can't afford the 300 price tag, especially since I just dropped 250 on some cigars (ironically that are now busting my humidor at the seams to fit). I even have some backordered so I have a few weeks before I won't be able to store all my cigars.
> 
> But I like your shelves a whole heck of a lot and was wondering if anyone got them (in standard vino-ready dimensions) to fit into a coolerador. This would be the best compromise, get me some quality now and save money later (I now no longer am ignorant of my own slippery slope forming).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Just got my trays and shelves from Tim. They look great! Here is some pics.

Door Closed:









Door Open:


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

I have this exact set, 3 of the double trays and 2 shelves. It works great! Tim is a great BOTL to work with! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Jazong (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to say this looks like a great idea,but....... What about all of the aromas in a wine frig? The plastic walls, the rubber seal, the machine oils in the fan, all of the air pumped in from the outside? Wine coolers were not meant to maintain aromatics. Of course I mention this because I am without a humi and am seriously considering a vinotemp. I still need some convincing though.

Cheers,

Jazong


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Jazong said:


> I have to say this looks like a great idea,but....... What about all of the aromas in a wine frig? The plastic walls, the rubber seal, the machine oils in the fan, all of the air pumped in from the outside? Wine coolers were not meant to maintain aromatics. Of course I mention this because I am without a humi and am seriously considering a vinotemp. I still need some convincing though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jazong


When I first got mine, there was a decent plastic smell. I gave it a thorough wipe down and left it open for about a week and the smell finally went away.

Now it just smells like cedar from the cigar boxes.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Jazong said:


> I have to say this looks like a great idea,but....... What about all of the aromas in a wine frig? The plastic walls, the rubber seal, the machine oils in the fan, all of the air pumped in from the outside? Wine coolers were not meant to maintain aromatics. Of course I mention this because I am without a humi and am seriously considering a vinotemp. I still need some convincing though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jazong


The air isn't pumped in from the outside, it's a sealed environment. The only smell is the plastic when brand new, but that goes away if you leave it open a few days. They weren't meant to maintain aromatics, they are meant to maintain a constant environment, which they do very well :tu


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Jazong said:


> I have to say this looks like a great idea,but....... What about all of the aromas in a wine frig? The plastic walls, the rubber seal, the machine oils in the fan, all of the air pumped in from the outside? Wine coolers were not meant to maintain aromatics. Of course I mention this because I am without a humi and am seriously considering a vinotemp. I still need some convincing though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jazong


I too had the new plastic smell, but I was able to get rid of that. Since then, the cigars and cedar (boxes/shelves) do enough to maintain the aromatics. There are countless members here and elsewhere that use Vinotemps and/or the likes, and love them. I got mine for around $100, plus the shelves and beads, and I have a temp controlled humidor that holds around 1000 cigars for less than $350.00. Plus it looks sweet, and you can see your cigars inside. Beautiful presentation. You cannot go wrong, especcially if you live somewhere the temp goes beyond 100 degrees, like central California.


----------



## Smoke&Ash (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got some trays & shelves on orders from TIm as well. I can't wait to get them! He was so helpful and patient to answer all my questions and seems like a really solid guy to deal with. He has high regard from members of other sites as well from what I've read.


----------



## Jazong (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for all of the information. I will keep this idea in mind for the future, but for right now I think I will go with a traditional 150 count (or there about) humi. My reasoning has nothing to do with my earlier concerns about the aromas in the Vinotemp. The real issue is my other hobby. You see I am already an obsessive Homebrewer. My very tolerant wife is totally cool with my gluttenous spending on that hobby, but I have a felling my rope would run out quick if Jumped into another expensive hobby that quickly.

I am still totally pumped about Cigars as a second great hobby, and amazed by the Club Stogie community. Just glancing through the various topics the last few days had hightened my interest in all things Stogie. I can't wait to build my collection so I can start trading.

Cheers,

Jazong


You want a hobby with a slippery slope? Try Homebrewing....


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

same setup here.


----------



## newguru-cl (Dec 10, 2008)

Tim, I sent you a PM about getting some shelves and trays made for mine that I got off craigslist today.


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

Mtmouse please clear your pm box and yes I am still in need of shelves / drawers THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

wolfman said:


> Mtmouse please clear your pm box and yes I am still in need of shelves / drawers THANKS :biggrin:


Sorry, there was room until the switchover.:anim_soapbox:

I'm picking up a load of Spanish cedar today and taking orders.


----------



## auchmere (May 16, 2008)

Hey how many singles (roughly) does each tray hold?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

auchmere said:


> Hey how many singles (roughly) does each tray hold?


About 150 robusto size.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I have bought drawers and a shelf from Tim. He is a great guy to do business with. there were a lot of drawers bought on CL and I don't remember anyone complaining. Tim gets two thumbs up from me. I also live in cent cali like bruzee. speaking of brezee, if anyone has a contact phone number or email address for bruzee, please send it to me. I was hoping to herf with him.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Tim's work is TOP NOTCH!!! Great work and smooth dealings.


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

does anyone have a pic of a full one?


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

I've had Tim's trays and shelves in my vino for several months. He makes a great product! :wink:


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

Excuse the noob question, but what restrictions do you have on where one of these can be placed? In other words, do they require a fair amount of breathing room, or are these the kind that can be mounted under a cabinet and such?

Absolutely fabulous. Just when I was feeling proud of my one little 300ct humi....


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Laserjock said:


> Excuse the noob question, but what restrictions do you have on where one of these can be placed? In other words, do they require a fair amount of breathing room, or are these the kind that can be mounted under a cabinet and such?
> 
> Absolutely fabulous. Just when I was feeling proud of my one little 300ct humi....


You would want a little room around the back for air circulation, but I have seen many mounted under cabinets.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet!

Thanks for sharing pics! :yo:


----------



## kcmontie (Mar 26, 2009)

dont know how to pm ( im not very good with a computer)but would love to buy some of these shelves. i need prices and how to pay
thanks


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

kcmontie said:


> dont know how to pm ( im not very good with a computer)but would love to buy some of these shelves. i need prices and how to pay
> thanks


I believe you have to be a member for at least 30 days and 30 posts before you have access to pm's.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

kcmontie said:


> dont know how to pm ( im not very good with a computer)but would love to buy some of these shelves. i need prices and how to pay
> thanks


You can reach me through my Facebook group Tim's Trays


----------



## kcmontie (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for the help, these trays make vinotemps look like a humidors


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

looks great nice set up yea! what are you going to use for humidcation


----------



## kcmontie (Mar 26, 2009)

i emailed u mtmouse did you not get it, sorry to bother you


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Mtmouse said:


> You can reach me through my Facebook group Tim's Trays


I guess you cancelled your account? Where else can I find you.


----------

